# Remove foam residue from arrows?



## d.bonn (Feb 29, 2016)

Steel wool or brillo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cmhall14 (Apr 8, 2013)

I use the thumb barrel on my hinge release.


----------



## Pmurray60 (Jul 24, 2014)

Scotch brite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFishGuy (Dec 16, 2013)

Blue non scratch scotch brite pads.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

Stainless steel brillo pad or scotch brite


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Copper scrub pad.


----------



## widnert (Feb 19, 2014)

Ounce of prevention = lubing your arrow"before" shooting into targets :thumb:


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> copper scrub pad.


this


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

widnert said:


> Ounce of prevention = lubing your arrow"before" shooting into targets :thumb:


Arrow Snot. Some folks say not to use it because it can effect your score. Whatever. I really like the stuff.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

widnert said:


> Ounce of prevention = lubing your arrow"before" shooting into targets :thumb:


Just bought some the other day.. what a difference. Thought I was going to have to leave a few arrows behind last shoot....Rineharts do not like 9 degree weather

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Or Woody's arrow lube.


----------



## Gettingold (Dec 13, 2016)

Copper pot scrubber. Find them at the dollar store.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

I use the knob on my release to clean the arrows

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Copper Scrub Pad


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I use arrow lube, hate it but it's the only way to easily remove the arrow from the bail. Even though I use the lube, I still get a little residual foam attached to the shaft- I just use my fingernail to remove it.


----------



## rhath (Feb 11, 2016)

I use 4 ott steel wool


----------

